# Question about smooth newt



## bug guy22 (Jan 7, 2011)

what do they eat


----------



## bobo10 (Sep 10, 2010)

*smooth newt*

they eat earthworms, that will fit in there mouth, i used to collect these by the bucket load when i was younger.
small slugs are good, woodlice, you know just small creepy crawly stuff.


----------



## Ron Magpie (Oct 11, 2009)

Why, have you kidnapped one?

They eat most small, moving prey that will fit in their mouths- on land, small woodlice, slugs, worms, and so on. In the water all kinds of small prey- daphnia, mosquito larvae, bloodworm, tubifex etc.


----------



## bobo10 (Sep 10, 2010)

*crested newts*

i hope its a smooth newt and not a great crested, but if it is a great crested let me know i would well look after it.


----------



## REDDEV1L (Nov 27, 2008)

lol...I'm yet to see ANY wild newt...eventhough the place I go to has all 3...somewhere!!!!
Just aswell im protected by my own rule about not removing juvis/adults from the wild otherwise I'd be VERY tempted if I did find one wandering round at the lakes.


----------



## marcuswinner1 (Sep 24, 2009)

I have a couple of smooth newts and they do love the slugs! when you cant find these though they will munch size 2 or 3 crickets. You can also train them to take defrosted bloodworm from tweesers too.


----------



## Lord Monty (Jul 1, 2009)

i had a few for a while last summer
i kept them on a balance on fish food, bloodworms, daphina and they even had some chopped up worm

theres some photos of them on my profile!


----------



## bug guy22 (Jan 7, 2011)

*newt*

i found my newt in a pond and it loves:flrt: earthworms. it ate 1 in the water. the worm was still alive when the newt bit its head off (ouch)lol:whip:


----------



## bug guy22 (Jan 7, 2011)

bobo10 said:


> i hope its a smooth newt and not a great crested, but if it is a great crested let me know i would well look after it.


 It isnt I checked hopefully)lol


----------



## bug guy22 (Jan 7, 2011)

marcuswinner1 said:


> I have a couple of smooth newts and they do love the slugs! when you cant find these though they will munch size 2 or 3 crickets. You can also train them to take defrosted bloodworm from tweesers too.


 Do u have any newts 4 sale. My female smooth newt mite want a frend. aaaah


----------



## bug guy22 (Jan 7, 2011)

where can u get newts from pet shops in england. i found mine in a pond


----------



## bug guy22 (Jan 7, 2011)

*newt*

I will send a picture of my adult smooth newt in a message soon:notworthy:


----------



## bug guy22 (Jan 7, 2011)

My adult newt lives in water which is kind of weird. Well, it prefers 2 stay in water


----------



## LukeRutherford (Jun 15, 2010)

bug guy22 said:


> where can u get newts from pet shops in england. i found mine in a pond


 
talk to pollywog on here, he breeds all kinds of awsome amphibians and has a good range of newt species.


----------



## morg (Jul 20, 2007)

smooth newts and the law forbidding sale

The four widespread species of amphibian, the smooth and palmate newts, the common frog and common toad, are protected only by Section 9(5) of the Wildlife and Countryside Act 1981. This section prohibits sale, barter, exchange, transporting for sale and advertising to sell or to buy. 

There are however lots of newts available that are none native species, and commonly bred in this country each springtime


----------



## marcuswinner1 (Sep 24, 2009)

bug guy22 said:


> My adult newt lives in water which is kind of weird. Well, it prefers 2 stay in water


 
It will want to be in the water at the moment as it is intending to breed (Hence you finding it in a pond).

They tend to live on land from early summer onwards.

As Morg has already pointed out, I could not sell you one of my males.


----------



## bobo10 (Sep 10, 2010)

*smooth newt*

when i was 10 years old i got in trouble 3 times with the law for keeping the great crested, someone must have found out and dobbed me in, i was well dissapointed when they took them off me, because i loved them to bits.
the first time the law took them from me, i was back out within a couple of hours and grabbed some more lol.
i know one place that has hundreds of smooth newts, palmate news, and great cresteds, its a large pond but bang on in spring time for catching them.


----------



## kettykev (May 15, 2009)

I thought that one was allowed to sell Smooth newts, Palmate newts,common frogs and toads as long as one kept to the restrictions of English Nature General license 26. Please correct me if I am wrong.


----------



## LukeRutherford (Jun 15, 2010)

kettykev said:


> I thought that one was allowed to sell Smooth newts, Palmate newts,common frogs and toads as long as one kept to the restrictions of English Nature General license 26. Please correct me if I am wrong.


as far as I know it's illeagal to sell/harm/offer for sale/trade any amphibian or reptile native to the UK unless you have permission to sell them.


----------



## The Rook (Mar 17, 2010)

RutherfordReptiles said:


> as far as I know it's illeagal to sell/harm/offer for sale/trade any amphibian or reptile native to the UK unless you have permission to sell them.


At long last, someone on thease boards who knows something about the law :2thumb: It's illegal under the Wildlife & Countryside Act 1981


----------



## kettykev (May 15, 2009)

Have you even bothered to look up the legistlation I mentioned?


----------



## bobo10 (Sep 10, 2010)

*smooth newts*

nope, who cares :lol2:


----------



## LukeRutherford (Jun 15, 2010)

bobo10 said:


> nope, who cares :lol2:


 
who cares, hummm... probably the police and goverment when they find out you keep great crested newts and I belive the average fine is £2000 so I heard.


----------



## bobo10 (Sep 10, 2010)

*smooth newts*

i got caught with them 3 times and they never fined me, i think if your going to look after it properly then screw the police, i dont care about all that legal crap, in fact i dont think many people do.


----------



## kettykev (May 15, 2009)

Sorry it's actually Natural england general licence 19
http://www.naturalengland.org.uk/Images/wml-gl19_tcm6-24167.pdf


----------



## LukeRutherford (Jun 15, 2010)

bobo10 said:


> i got caught with them 3 times and they never fined me, i think if your going to look after it properly then screw the police, i dont care about all that legal crap, in fact i dont think many people do.


 
Mate, you could give them special K cornflakes and a glass or orange juice each morning and theyd still fine you, near me a field was going to have houses built on it but they couldnt because it was prooven great crested newts were habitants their... Im just telling you mate, it's your choice if you want to battle the law, you can't even take a picture of one in your hands as this is against the law.


----------



## bobo10 (Sep 10, 2010)

*crested newts*

i dont have them now, i had them years ago when i was 10 years old.
they took them off me, but they didnt fine me.
but if i came across one i would well keep it.
i love them crested newts they are ace, i actually bred them at one point, and then released the tadpoles into the wild, then the pigs got involved and i had them taken away.
but yeah im happy enough battling the law, been doing it since day 1 lol


----------



## LukeRutherford (Jun 15, 2010)

the law might have been differnt then, why do you like battling the law?


----------



## bobo10 (Sep 10, 2010)

*crested newts*

nah its always been the same, im one of them people that when they want something they got to have it.
but iv always had a problem with the law, i was a bad kid, lets leave it at that.:lol2:


----------



## LukeRutherford (Jun 15, 2010)

bobo10 said:


> im one of them people that when they want something they got to have it.


and when you don't want a 2 thousand pound fine the police will have to give it too you


----------



## bobo10 (Sep 10, 2010)

*crested newts*

idiots like me that just wanted to breed them and help bring them back up in numbers, i looked after them not killed them you FRUIT CAKE.
i was a kid a didnt know any better, at the end of the day i would still help bring them back up in numbers because i like them, i think there interesting creatures.

call me an idiot, call me what you want but i stand by what i say, if i think im doing the right thing then i will do so. :lol2:


----------



## LukeRutherford (Jun 15, 2010)

bobo10 said:


> idiots like me that just wanted to breed them and help bring them back up in numbers, i looked after them not killed them you FRUIT CAKE.
> i was a kid a didnt know any better, at the end of the day i would still help bring them back up in numbers because i like them, i think there interesting creatures.


ok fair enough if your doing the right thing, you may help bring back up their numbers which is great but why can't you allow them to do this in the wild? There wild animals they don't need people to bring back up their numbers by catching them and breeding them in *captivity* and not the *wild*, we need people to stop destroying their habitat and disturbing them!


----------



## bobo10 (Sep 10, 2010)

*crested newts*

LOOK people i understand they are under threat, it was almost 11 years ago when i collected them, i am well aware of the trouble that can come from taking them out the wild.
i just think it would be nice to see them back up in numbers again, i sometimes visit the place where i used to catch them, and i can say that they are still there.
i think people should be allowed to breed them, obviously people that can be trusted with them, to bring there numbers up.
so dont lecture me about why the law is in place, there are other things that people do i dont agree with, but i dont blurt them out on here (RON)


----------



## Ron Magpie (Oct 11, 2009)

bobo10 said:


> idiots like me that just wanted to breed them and help bring them back up in numbers, i looked after them not killed them you FRUIT CAKE.
> i was a kid a didnt know any better, at the end of the day i would still help bring them back up in numbers because i like them, i think there interesting creatures.


You want to do the 'right thing'? Do the research. Build the kind of pond in your garden that will attract crested newts. Do everything you can to keep them safe, if and when they arrive. Don't talk like an ASBO idiot. That's a start.

And by the way, what do I do that you don't agree with? And is it legal???????????????????????


----------



## LukeRutherford (Jun 15, 2010)

bobo10 said:


> LOOK people i understand they are under threat, it was almost 11 years ago when i collected them, i am well aware of the trouble that can come from taking them out the wild.
> i just think it would be nice to see them back up in numbers again, i sometimes visit the place where i used to catch them, and i can say that they are still there.
> i think people should be allowed to breed them, obviously people that can be trusted with them, to bring there numbers up.
> so dont lecture me about why the law is in place, there are other things that people do i dont agree with, but i dont blurt them out on here (RON)


If they are still their it means there breeding and happy, if you really wan't to take them out the wild and ' breed them ' in cpativity ask your local council or something if you can have a licence or something, yes it would be nice to see there numbers rise, I belive the law is their to stop people taking them so they dont end up in the wrong hands and die ( not saying your one of these people ) and why will they breed better in captivity then in the wild?


----------



## LukeRutherford (Jun 15, 2010)

dont we all want endangerd species to get their numbers back? but I don't see how taking them out the wild would help this, why don't you build a pond to encourage them and then you can help them breed without breaking the law and theyll be in their real home ( the wild ),


----------



## RAIN MAN (Dec 2, 2010)

:lol2::lol2::lol2::lol2: This is the funniest debate ive seen EVER!!!


----------



## bobo10 (Sep 10, 2010)

*crested newts*

okay then Ronnie magpie, you go run to the law, and maybe they will fine me or smack my hand.
sorry you find it illegal but thats your problem, im glad iv found a friend in you Ron, and happy we can have a good conversation.
MWAH :flrt::Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## kato (May 12, 2007)

I have had to clean up a bit. Please play nice and keep this On Topic.

Simon


----------



## bobo10 (Sep 10, 2010)

*lol*

you took away all my best bits :lol2: that is a right shame.


----------



## Shellsfeathers&fur (Jan 18, 2009)

bobo10 said:


> you took away all my best bits :lol2: that is a right shame.


That, surely is a matter of opinion :blush:


----------



## Matt Harris (Aug 21, 2007)

The Rook said:


> At long last, someone on thease boards who knows something about the law :2thumb: It's illegal under the Wildlife & Countryside Act 1981


Haven't read through the whole thread but as I'm sure someone has pointed out there is a general Licence in England, and also in Wales, allowing sale of things like smooth newts, with certain conditions.


----------



## Matt Harris (Aug 21, 2007)

RutherfordReptiles said:


> who cares, hummm... probably the police and goverment when they find out you keep great crested newts and I belive the average fine is £2000 so I heard.


That's probably about right. It's a level 5 fine so up to £5000 and/or 6 months in prison, per offence. Unfortunately, as Bob10 has found out, the police/CPS/courts very rarely use the full extent of their powers and it seems like most people are let off with a slap on the wrist


----------



## Morgan Freeman (Jan 14, 2009)

Newts are gay.


lol


----------



## Ron Magpie (Oct 11, 2009)

Morgan Freeman said:


> Newts are gay.
> 
> 
> lol


 :lol2::lol2::lol2:


----------



## bobo10 (Sep 10, 2010)

*crested newts*

yeah im sure there going to fine a 10 year old kid, with £5000.


----------



## bobo10 (Sep 10, 2010)

*crested newts*

would it be hard getting a licence to breed them in captivity.


----------



## Alex M (May 28, 2008)

bobo10 said:


> would it be hard getting a licence to breed them in captivity.


Do you know two GCN licence holders already, and would they put you forward for a licence?. 

Therein lies your answer 

Cheers
Al


----------



## Matt Harris (Aug 21, 2007)

bobo10 said:


> yeah im sure there going to fine a 10 year old kid, with £5000.


To reiterate what I said above, they never dish out the full amount of fine, if at all, although you are of the age of criminal responsibility (assuming you're in England / Wales?).


----------



## Matt Harris (Aug 21, 2007)

bobo10 said:


> would it be hard getting a licence to breed them in captivity.


Virtually impossible. Captive breeding is not a priority for the management of this species, and if it were it would be left to experienced breeders with links to the ARC trust, Natural England, or a University etc.


----------



## LukeRutherford (Jun 15, 2010)

bobo10 said:


> would it be hard getting a licence to breed them in captivity.


It would be hard to get one, they aint just gonna give them to anyone, I guess youd have to prove youve done alot of research and have alot of experience, I still don't see why we don't let them breed in there own home.


----------



## bobo10 (Sep 10, 2010)

*crested newts*

because before long there habitat will be destroyed anyway, especially the way new houses are being built all over the place.
im not saying im going to do it, but i think it would be a good idea.


----------



## LukeRutherford (Jun 15, 2010)

They wont be able to build houses if great cresteds are their, also Wildlife trusts will be running breeding programmes for them...


----------



## Alex M (May 28, 2008)

RutherfordReptiles said:


> They wont be able to build houses if great cresteds are there...


Don't you believe it pal. Sadly money talks.

Cheers
Al


----------



## Ben W (Nov 18, 2008)

Alex M said:


> Don't you believe it pal. Sadly money talks.
> 
> Cheers
> Al


Sadly, my friend, you are quite right


----------



## richie.b (Oct 27, 2008)

Alex M said:


> Don't you believe it pal. Sadly money talks.
> 
> Cheers
> Al


yep they just relocate them, unfortunatly nothing gets in the way of house building or road building


----------



## Alex M (May 28, 2008)

richie.b said:


> yep they just relocate them, unfortunatly nothing gets in the way of house building or road building


 
Or the hired guns simply write them off as T.vulgaris, or in some cases, simply 'can't find any GCN's' on proposed development site.

Corrupt as you like - Money talks.

Hope all well with you Richie me old mucker
Al


----------



## richie.b (Oct 27, 2008)

Alex M said:


> Or the hired guns simply write them off as T.vulgaris, or in some cases, simply 'can't find any GCN's' on proposed development site.
> 
> Corrupt as you like - Money talks.
> 
> ...


Hi Al i just pmd you : victory:


----------



## bobo10 (Sep 10, 2010)

*crested newts*

my child hood days where spent looking after these crested newts,
i used to love catching earthworms for them they are good eaters the crested newts, alot better than the smooth or palmate but i love all kinds of newts.
i remember i could always find a male crested and never a female, i had a male crested a hole year before i came across a female, and they bred really well, all the newtpoles survived, and i realeased them where they have never been troubled with society.
when i got in trouble with the law over them, they actually came to my house and they was quite impressed with the way they was been kept, they where thinking of letting me carry on with them, but sadly i couldnt win.


----------



## bug guy22 (Jan 7, 2011)

my newt looks pretty fat is it gonna lay eggs :blush:


----------



## bobo10 (Sep 10, 2010)

*newts*

send a pic, might be able to tell better.


----------



## bug guy22 (Jan 7, 2011)

RutherfordReptiles said:


> Mate, you could give them special K cornflakes and a glass or orange juice each morning and theyd still fine you, near me a field was going to have houses built on it but they couldnt because it was prooven great crested newts were habitants their... Im just telling you mate, it's your choice if you want to battle the law, you can't even take a picture of one in your hands as this is against the law.


really this is the FUNNIEST debate ive eva:lol2: seen lol


----------



## bobo10 (Sep 10, 2010)

*newts*

aww mate you missed all the good bits, that moderator took all my best work off haha, was funny though, need a laugh every now and again eh :lol2:


----------



## bug guy22 (Jan 7, 2011)

in a field opposite me theres a load of cresties i personally saw em and this field mite be turned into a gypsy camp:gasp:. or they mite bild on it


----------



## bug guy22 (Jan 7, 2011)

dam oops im probably gonna get told off by a mediator


----------



## spencerburgo (Dec 1, 2010)

when i was a lad, many years ago now <god im 41 in april> i was terrible for collecting phibs would go and get a bucket full of frogs newts toads you name it i collected it, and yes i had gcn to:blush:, there was a pond up near me full of the things, anyway that pond is now a hotel and buisness parkl funny enough there are some small ponds in the area and you still find the odd ones and if i see kids with gcn in there buckets i try and convince them to put them back and swap them for a frog or something
at the time i think the british record was a female 167mm i had a female that was bigger by a few mm it was like a crocodile to me lol

cheers spencer..............


----------



## bobo10 (Sep 10, 2010)

*gcn*

asif you caught one that was bigger, mine was a good size but not that size.
i had about 3 males and 2 females i remember, they was in a huge tank aswel, but it was annoying catching earthworms everyday to bloody feed them on, my mum went nuts when she noticed i had accidently dug all her plants up trying to find these worms haha.
should be right time of year now for them to be coming out breeding.


----------



## spencerburgo (Dec 1, 2010)

bobo10 said:


> asif you caught one that was bigger, mine was a good size but not that size.
> i had about 3 males and 2 females i remember, they was in a huge tank aswel, but it was annoying catching earthworms everyday to bloody feed them on, my mum went nuts when she noticed i had accidently dug all her plants up trying to find these worms haha.
> should be right time of year now for them to be coming out breeding.


im telling you check the guiness book of world records around the early to mid 80,s it may have been 157mm but sure it was 167 and mine was bigger mind you it was that size when i found it lol:no1:

cheers spencer..........


----------



## bobo10 (Sep 10, 2010)

*gcn*

was like i found gold when i first came across one, i dived head first into the pond to get the damn thing.
it was fast aswel haha.
:lol2::lol2::lol2:


----------



## bug guy22 (Jan 7, 2011)

:lol2::lol2::lol2::lol2:


----------



## spend_day (Apr 10, 2008)

bug guy22 said:


> in a field opposite me theres a load of cresties i personally saw em and this field mite be turned into a gypsy camp:gasp:. or they mite bild on it


tell the council and DEFRA (i think) they should investigate prior to building anything but they might not but if there's been a report they have to investigate before doing anything.


----------



## manda88 (Nov 27, 2009)

Is it me or is this thread just full of idiots? All I can see is the spelling skills of a 5 year old and an unnecessary amount of emoticons.
If anyone needs clarification on who the idiots are, feel free to send me a postcard.


----------



## LukeRutherford (Jun 15, 2010)

manda88 said:


> Is it me or is this thread just full of idiots? All I can see is the spelling skills of a 5 year old and an unnecessary amount of emoticons.
> If anyone needs clarification on who the idiots are, feel free to send me a postcard.


it is full of idiot's, or people who think it's cool to break the law, ive tried helping but still they don't listen...


----------



## bobo10 (Sep 10, 2010)

*gcn*

god some people just moan.
your all like fairies, why dont you all lighten up, and stop being so stale about everything, if where all idiots then you must be perfect.
if you dont like the comments then go moan about something else on another thread.


----------



## bobo10 (Sep 10, 2010)

*gcn*

you cant tell me you never went catching great crested newts when you was younger, everybody has done it at least once.


----------



## LukeRutherford (Jun 15, 2010)

maybe people did catch them when they were *younger *when they were too young to know about rules and law's, as an *adult* they should know about the species and there protection rules, were not moaning mate, were trying to help you and other people know about how the law works with gcn's and how much it is if you get caught having them.


----------



## bobo10 (Sep 10, 2010)

*gcn*

i know quite well what the law is all about.
you know quite well that me and others on here would look after them and breed them, then return them to the wild.
just lighten up abit though, stop being so serious.:lol2::lol2::lol2:


----------



## manda88 (Nov 27, 2009)

bobo10 said:


> god some people just moan.
> your all like fairies, why dont you all lighten up, and stop being so stale about everything, if where all idiots then you must be perfect.
> if you dont like the comments then go moan about something else on another thread.


Well as it happens, yes I am perfect 
Fairies? What is offensive about being called a fairy? How are we behaving like fairies? I don't really like Tinkerbell.



bobo10 said:


> you cant tell me you never went catching great crested newts when you was younger, everybody has done it at least once.


Yes, actually, I can. I don't even know what a great crested newt looks like. I've never in my entire life gone out to go and actively search for newts. I used to have some newts in a pond in my back garden which I used to pick up, but I've got no idea what kind of newts they were, I would assume common ones cos they were just brown.
I've just realised, aren't you the guy that put pics up of all your toads, holding one over the bannister?


----------



## Ron Magpie (Oct 11, 2009)

manda88 said:


> Well as it happens, yes I am perfect
> Fairies? What is offensive about being called a fairy? How are we behaving like fairies? I don't really like Tinkerbell.
> 
> 
> ...


 The child has a real talent for making friends...:whistling2:


----------



## bobo10 (Sep 10, 2010)

*gcn*

it was hardly being held over the bannister, if you look at the way the photo was taken it just looks like the toad is being held over the bannister.
why are you going to tell me i dont look after my toads now.

hey Ron how are you my darling, i wont get too carried away with you, as you like to go moaning with your moderaters.
nice to here from you again though :lol2:


----------



## bobo10 (Sep 10, 2010)

*fairies*

errrm fairies live in a fantasy world, and it seems you guys are always living in your perfect little fantasy world.
who gives a :censor: if you dont like tinkerbell, because some might do.


----------



## manda88 (Nov 27, 2009)

bobo10 said:


> it was hardly being held over the bannister, if you look at the way the photo was taken it just looks like the toad is being held over the bannister.
> why are you going to tell me i dont look after my toads now.
> 
> hey Ron how are you my darling, i wont get too carried away with you, as you like to go moaning with your moderaters.
> nice to here from you again though :lol2:


Nah I can't be bothered, plus I don't know how to look after toads.



bobo10 said:


> errrm fairies live in a fantasy world, and it seems you guys are always living in your perfect little fantasy world.
> who gives a :censor: if you dont like tinkerbell, because some might do.


Gosh you're a very angry little thing, aren't you? Are you being abused or something?


----------



## bobo10 (Sep 10, 2010)

*lol*

nah im not an angry person, if you get to know me im actually quite a decent person.
cant say iv been abused lol.
im just a person that doesnt like people who moan and take things so seriously.
if you read through the thread carefully it was you and Ronnie, that has made a big deal out of things, iv just had a laugh and tried to lighten it up, but you people need to be so serious all the time.
cant be healthy for ya.


----------



## manda88 (Nov 27, 2009)

bobo10 said:


> nah im not an angry person, if you get to know me im actually quite a decent person.
> cant say iv been abused lol.
> im just a person that doesnt like people who moan and take things so seriously.
> if you read through the thread carefully it was you and Ronnie, that has made a big deal out of things, iv just had a laugh and tried to lighten it up, but you people need to be so serious all the time.
> cant be healthy for ya.


I've not made a big thing out of anything, all I said really was that there are some idiots in this thread, nothing to do with the newts really, cos I don't know the first thing about newts and don't particularly have any interest in them to be honest. I was just commenting cos I felt like it


----------



## stegriff (Feb 13, 2011)

ive currently got a breeding pair of smooth and palmate newts and there easy as pie to look after 2 10gallon tanks and nice sunken bowl for them to take a dip mine love choped up worm and fresh slugs mind only feed them what they will only fit in there mouth which is small i sumtimes have a seperate sunken dish with dafnia as a treat plus very rewarding when they take a little choped worm of me with tweezers just its breeding season and there both in there seperate tank doing the courtship tail wag ELODEA CRISPA in the breeding tanks so they can wrap there eggs around it ive had more sucession with this plant than myosotis palustris(water forget me not),just spray the tank occasionally and enjoy:2thumb:


----------



## pollywog (Oct 6, 2005)

If this thread continues to go off topic I will be closing it.


There are ways to legally obtain CB GCN's without a license so there really isn't any need for anyone to go out and just take them.



bug guy22 said:


> in a field opposite me theres a load of cresties i personally saw em and this field mite be turned into a gypsy camp:gasp:. or they mite bild on it


I'm not far from you. I've not heard anything about a travellers community in Powick but if they were going to be having a site then the presence of GCN may not have much bearing on it as they would not be building any permenant structures. GCN are fairly well distributed across Worcestershire and if any development has been done in your area in the recent past the population may have already been surveyed, it wouldn't hurt you to send in a record to the WBRC: WBRC: Sending a Record


----------



## bug guy22 (Jan 7, 2011)

manda88 said:


> Is it me or is this thread just full of idiots? All I can see is the spelling skills of a 5 year old and an unnecessary amount of emoticons.
> If anyone needs clarification on who the idiots are, feel free to send me a postcard.


 
i have personally never touched a gcn (wen i woz 8 i did ) that was a accident. but i mean who would keep gcns (no offence bobo10:lol2:


----------

